

Redis API Caching: a simple use case - intinig
http://dev.mikamai.com/post/81281769803/redis-api-caching-a-simple-use-case

======
kawsper
Looks nice, did you consider the following approach?

client = Lol::Client.new "my_api_key", "euw", {cache_store:
Lol::CacheStores::Redis.new(server: "redis://localhost:6379", ttl: 900)}

~~~
intinig
I prefer to hide the CacheStore selection in the Client class and have it
recognize the type of url you're passing.

What do you think of this approach?

------
lukasm
for Python/Flask [http://flask-
kvsession.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://flask-
kvsession.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

